# On top



## jaomul (Sep 4, 2015)

I&#x27;m on top by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 4, 2015)

Love the background colors.  Makes me want to see more.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 4, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Love the background colors.  Makes me want to see more.



Thanks. Not to much more to see, I cheated and took this fellas shot on a pot plant that was hanging from the railing of a small park in town


----------



## Harry1965 (Sep 6, 2015)

Love that shot!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Sep 7, 2015)

Wonderful work Jaomul! Have a great long weekend!


----------



## JamesScott86 (Sep 7, 2015)

Beautiful shot - so pretty too.


----------

